
Interview: BT 'futurologist': AI entity will win Nobel by 2020 - cstejerean
http://www.itworld.com/Man/071015interview/pfindex.html
======
aristus
Err. It's highly unlikely that _people_ publishing now will have won a Nobel
by 2020. If an AI is built tomorrow, it may take that long for its inventors
to get the prize.

